# One For The Books..again



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

Guy Says He Is From P & S Named Gary Calls Me This Morning To Get A Price On A Captiva 4000. It List For $49.99 And I Offer It For $42.99.

He Says Thanks And He Will Be Back With Me.

Later That Day I Get A Phone Call From Bass Pro Shop In Hampton And The Clerk Asks Me If I Have Captiva 4000 Reels On Sale. I Ask The Clerk Why You Would Call And Ask Me That. Clerk Says Because I Have A Customer Here That Says You Do And We Told Him We Would Match It. I Ask If They Would Put The Customer On The Phone. Sure Enough It Was The Guy ( Gary ) That Was There Trying To Take Advantage Of My Prices.

Claims He Sees Nothing Wrong With It.

Gary Never Ever Call Or Come In This Place Again !!!!

By The Way He Threatened To Ruin My Reputation Cause He's Got A Lot Of Friends.

I Think I've Got A Lot More Here On P & S.

People Never Cease To Amaze Me.

Randy


----------



## jeepfishing (Dec 6, 2005)

RANDY,
been to your place 3 times(only because i live in orange va) very helpful place 
i worked in retail a long time and the crap some people go through to save a buck
what happened to customer service being first
just my two cents


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Randy, I live about 3 miles from bass pro and would never think of pulling that crap!

I am so glad I ordered from you. Your service, lives on through me......and my cape points (and SHA)


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Thanks Again Randy*

Randy, Don't sweat that guy. It's not worth it. BTW, thanks for the great deal on the rod & reel. 
I'll be getting back with you on what we talked about.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I'm in a different business, but it happens to me too.

If you are giving a P&S discount, maybe have a minimum post time or quanity, something simple, and then look up their membership information. Ask them their P&S handle. No point in giving a discount to a one time type customer or poster.

All the "Garys" that are members here look pretty inactive.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Randy,

*Some people just don't get it...*

I can still remember when you first came to P&S to offer your wares. Instead of saying, "Here's what I carry, its what you need. Come fill my pockets with your cash!"... you said, "Tell me what YOU want. I'll either carry it or will get it. And I'll do so at a price that should be better than anyone else's. Keep those extra $$$ in YOUR pocket!" From my own personal experience, you've done exactly that and have proven yourself to be a man of your word.

But you didn't stop there. Nope... not you. I've read post after post after post where someone has thanked you for making it so easy to do business with you. Can't come in? You'll ship it. Don't have it? You'll get it! "Got a problem with something? Let me know and I'll make it right!" - and then you do... and (I've heard) have even done so on some occasions when that something wasn't even purchased from you. It quickly becomes apparent that you're determined to redefine the term "customer support" as something more akin to that of a "working partnership". Perhaps that's why I'll drive from Poquoson to Portsmouth to pick up $5.00 worth of bunker, a few hooks, weights and fishfinder rigs... because it SHOULD be a partnership... and, as such, my effort should at least attempt to equal yours. Unfortunately...

*Some people just don't get it...*

Jim


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Well said Jim. Bottom line is customer service. I live in N. VA and still drive down there for tackle. Would rather spend my money there because I know Randy stands behind his wares and will do his best to give a great price. 

Milt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey randy*

ya don't need customers like that. He's an a$$.


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Whatever discount the dumb a$$ got, he used it all up by paying for the gas to get to Hampton. What an idiot!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

*A rash of criticism...*

I will likely bring upon myself for saying so, but Randy you should probably stop bashing your customers and stop bringing your drama to a public board.

I've seen you post it twice now and I don't think it's very cool to do so--even though you've got the shaft from some of your customers. 

I just don't view it as very professional and if I came into your store to benefit from your outstanding discounts, all I picture in my mind is talking to you and listening to only your negative criticism of your customers. 

I'll probably get bashed all to hell, but I think it needs to be said.

**(((Running and ducking with my humble opinion)))***


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*your opinion*

Is always welcome


----------



## bulldozer (Aug 30, 2006)

*pauky*

i agree please dont bash it aint cool.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Here's a third vote on that. Quit bashing.

Pauky, good post.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree with Pauky as well


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

I think he can vent if he wants to. So I disagree.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I would call it venting,not bashing.And you vent to your family first.I think thats how Randy feels about P&S ..family!! And only two negative posts(bashes) among hundreds of courteous,thoughtful customer oriented ones.Give me a break!My business goes to the guy giving me the best price and service first;not the price "matchers".Matchers are sales savers and work to the detriment of legitimate enterprise.Keep up the good work Randy.And Gary,I hope your knot breaks....the R


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

the rhondel said:


> And Gary,I hope your knot breaks....the R



The CURSE OF THE FAILING KNOT!    Now there's some bashing.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

After having work in commission retail sales for over 15 years I can really understand where Randy is coming from. He is offering you a great price and a skinny profit margin for himself. This is something some manufactors hate. They want to be able to set the price. So think about that and what the ramifications can be. I hear you Randy.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

First off, I also don't think it was bashing a customer, but venting, and even if it was bashing it wasn't toward a "customer", true customers don't do what "gary" did. 

Me personally, never dealt with Randy face to face, but a few times via phone and mail service delivery. Personally, we could use a guy like him around here. 

As for the garies of the world, wait until they really need something, or equipment malfunctions, and need REAL customer service. Seems usually what comes around goes around, and a knot failure could only be the beginning!  

Now, would be fun if his "new" bargain rate screw Randy Captiva 4000 goes up on him. Though people like him would probably drive to Randy's place and demand a refund.

Randy you did fine, and I wasn't offended by your venting. You keep doing what you are, it's working.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I've bought about $1000 worth of fishing tackle in the last six months. I'm not "friends" with Bass Pro, Cabelas, or anybody else I've bought it from. I'm not looking for friends when I shop for tackle; I'm looking for good prices, good service, and fast shipping. 

I've never met you, or seen your store. The only thing I have to base my decision of doing business with you or not doing business with you is by what I read here. The stories about the guy who ordered a rod and didn't pick it up, the guy who bought combos from somebody else, and the guy who asked for a price and didn't buy the reel don't do much for your image.

Maybe the constant condolences from people here telling you that you don't need this or that "dumb ass" for a customer make you feel better, but I doubt they'll help you pay the store rent. How many people who read all this stuff and were thinking about asking you for a price on something don't ask for fear of becoming the next "dumb ass"? 

I'm afraid I have to agree with Pauky; the needy drama queen routine is costing you potential customers. I know that because I'm one of them.


----------



## striper0 (May 21, 2001)

thing is, this is a specialty business, offering merch ya just can't find elsewhere. I expect to pay a littlel more for any item just to keep the baitshack profitable so he can enjoy his bizz and we can get the items we need and like. nuff sed.....out!


----------



## Smilingg (Jul 19, 2005)

The misuse of the word "bashing" has gotten absurd. Bashing is not when an exasperated small businessman recounts the cheesiness of someone who threatens to ruin his reputation or expresses his amazement with humanity--and that is all Randy, the kindest and most considerate of men, did.

I grew up in Norfolk. Bashing is when you take an old cue stick from the rack at Top Hat Billiards and swing for the fences to break bones and continue on out to the parking lot where you finish up with headlights, tail lights, and maybe a windshield. Bashing is what happens when a nun at Holy Trinity breaks up a fight between two 8th graders. Bashing is what a Norfolk cop does with a flashlight.

Expressing criticism of someone's actions is not "bashing" nor is public opposition to this or that practice.

Voicing an objection, as Randy did, on a talkboard is not just legitimate it is very useful. It will prod readers into considering how far, if at all, it is fair, and that is all to the good. Everyone may not agree but just provoking thought about whether the objection is fair or not is beneficial. 

The alternative is to turn the talkboard into some kind of quilting bee where everyone sings the same ceaselessly happy song. 

Imagine being a small businessman trying to compete with huge outfits like Bass Pro and getting a call from one of their clerks verifying your sale prices. Who wouldn't be non plussed? And the cherry on top of that sundae was a threat to blacken your good name! 

I am with The Rhondel on this. Not only do I hope "Gary's" knot breaks, I hope he got caught in tunnel traffic. 

All of the local salesfolks have treated me well--from Ocean's East, to Lighthouse, to Sandy Point, and including Bass Pro--but Randy stands out as the best of the best. The "Gary's" of this world will never succeed in tarnishing Randy's reputation.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I believe it just a matter of having class. If a store quotes you lowest price, you should support that store and buy it there, given everything is on level ground. 

People are driven by self-interest and there are lots of classless people out there and I understand Randy's frustration. But, I do hear what Pauky is saying. There is a better way to go about expressing Randy's frustration. 

As for me, I rather support stores like Randy's than Basspro. At lunch time, I rather go out of my way to eat at mom and pop's deli than a franchise.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

I am a supporter of Freedom Of Speech.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

SeaSalt said:


> I believe it just a matter of having class. If a store quotes you lowest price, you should support that store and buy it there, given everything is on level ground.
> 
> People are driven by self-interest and there are lots of classless people out there and I understand Randy's frustration. But, I do hear what Pauky is saying. There is a better way to go about expressing Randy's frustration.
> 
> As for me, I rather support stores like Randy's than Basspro. At lunch time, I rather go out of my way to eat at mom and pop's deli than a franchise.


I wish I could have said it that well!!!!!
Oh by the way Williamsburg at one time was a good place to eat but no more. The chains have moved in. It really sucks now. I may be moving in the next few months.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

if bass pro shop ever call again tell them its a select members only sale and the dude is not a member


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

*My 2 cents*

Everyone has good points here. But listen, sometimes getting this kinda stuff off your chest is helpful. I'm SURE smoke was coming out his ears. 

Randy, I haven't done business with you yet and these posts aren't gonna stop me when it's time for a new set-up. You're a Sponsor for goodness sakes, a member of the family and if you want to vent, bring it!

For me, it's amusing to hear what these wing-nuts do anyway!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Surf Fish*



Surf Fish said:


> I've bought about $1000 worth of fishing tackle in the last six months. I'm not "friends" with Bass Pro, Cabelas, or anybody else I've bought it from. I'm not looking for friends when I shop for tackle; I'm looking for good prices, good service, and fast shipping.
> 
> I've never met you, or seen your store. The only thing I have to base my decision of doing business with you or not doing business with you is by what I read here. The stories about the guy who ordered a rod and didn't pick it up, the guy who bought combos from somebody else, and the guy who asked for a price and didn't buy the reel don't do much for your image.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on many things but I think you ought to give Randy a chance.
His prices are great his services is even better and he cares about the customer.

As far as I can tell the only way your a dumbass in his book is if you treat him that way. 

I believe Randy is venting and when one vents it's generally to friends not strangers. To Randy we on P&S are his customers who are his friends. 

Like I said I agree with many things you say but this is not one of them.

Just my opinion on the matter.
Fisherkid


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I was gonna stay out of it, but I cant find the self control within  

The man sponsors TWO forums, which yes does advertise for him, but still helps keep this site free. I havent done buisness with Randy yet but thats because he wont be back in the shop until Thursday so Im told. I know he's just venting and didnt mean it this way but it should be a wakeup call to say "If you don't appreciate my services you will lose them". You can pay shipping to Randy what most items cost you at regular price elsewhere. I'll admit Ive used the "well so and so is cheaper" but most of the time it was Circuit City to Best Buy or Advance Auto to Napa or some chain store like that where there isnt a mom and pops kind of place involved that it effects on a personal level. Give the man a break, stop whining about a man venting twice about bad 'customers'. Put in his position most would have done the same thing if it was a P&S'er that stood you up at your store. Unless you sponsor an *entire *forum or TWO and offer his prices and service....put up or shut up


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

next time a guy does that and another tackle shop calls you, just tell them "nope, I didn't say $42.95 I said I would give it to him for $14.95..."


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey randy, I got a business proposition for you. We can bring down Basspro together!!  

Lets say I want a spool of power pro. 

Manufactuer's suggested retail price would be like 33 dollars. I'll go to bass pro and tell them you have it lower. When they call, you say its on clearance for 10 dollars!! After I purchase it, I'll give you the profit you would of had if I purchased it from you. You win, I win, Basspro lose...

haa haa... before everyone get all wild up about this being illegal, I was just kidding... little humor.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

To me it looks kinda crappy when a business owner does that. Its all about customer service,it almost sounds like a little kid angry because he didn't get his lollipop. Never been to your store but will check it out someday, throwing around post like this on a forum as vast as this TO ME wouldn't be my plan of action.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Fishing4Seagulls said:


> To me it looks kinda crappy when a business owner does that. Its all about customer service,it almost sounds like a little kid angry because he didn't get his lollipop.


Sorry, and this from someone who has been around, what, a maximum of 14 days, and ISN'T a supportor, what can I say? Some can't afford and look for the best deal they can, others, just CHEAP  

What, are you gary?

Like I previously stated, I have only dealt with Randy via phone, credit card and mail, and he is A #1. Wished he was here closer. Not only does he sponsor, but he openly posts his prices here, asks what people want or need, and gets it. Shipping or not, if he can even come close to what I can get it for around here, and as I wouldn't have to drive and get it, delivered to my door, and as he helps Flea with his costs, well, whoever is out saving pennies is missing the bigger picture. :--| 

And, Treed, well said!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I hope you told them....*



Baitshack said:


> Guy Says He Is From P & S Named Gary Calls Me This Morning To Get A Price On A Captiva 4000. It List For $49.99 And I Offer It For $42.99.
> 
> He Says Thanks And He Will Be Back With Me.
> 
> ...


Nope, We sell them fo $49.99 here.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

shaggy said:


> Sorry, and this from someone who has been around, what, a maximum of 14 days, and ISN'T a supportor, what can I say? Some can't afford and look for the best deal they can, others, just CHEAP


Shut up and stop looking down your knose at new people and non-supporters! They're entitled to their opinion.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Pauky said:


> Shut up and stop looking down your knose at new people and non-supporters! They're entitled to their opinion.


Never would have expected anything less from the one that started the chit. AIn't looking down my "knose", all I know is if the dude has the low price, then hell buy it, don't shop it, you don't know me from Adam, which is fine by me, but obviously your's don't stink :--| 

Pauky, your an *A$$*, I'll say no more to you, dude tried to screw Randy, and I AIn't one of them all for us, unless I can squeak out ahead. Grab yer pennies jerk, squeeze 'em and make Lincoln cry  .

And, as Randy said to you, and you said to me, we are entitled to our opinions, if mine offends you, too bad, A$$. Yeah ya got me a little more than perturbed, and yeah, you are entitled to your opinion, so figure, even steven, 'nough said. Obviousy you have no idea where between here and there may be, your loss, loser.

MY opinion (and yeah, I waited to post, but still pizzzzzzzzed, so hittin' enter) since we are entitled.  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry, to all but one, should have zipped, but zapped, but my bad and apologize to most of those I may come across as arrogant, opinionated yup, but still need to learn to just ignore certain things. Should have handled it with him through a PM, and I didn't so I call a foul on me.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

shaggy said:


> Sorry, and this from someone who has been around, what, a maximum of 14 days, and ISN'T a supportor, what can I say?


Well, let's see.... You could say "Welcome to the family" because anybody who bothers to sign up and post SOMETHING here is supporting P&S by POSTING, which beats what 2/3 of the viewers here do. Right now there are 40 members and 99 guests looking at P&S. If there were 139 guests, there wouldn't be much to look at...

Hey Fishing4Seagulls, WELCOME TO THE DYSFUNCTIONAL FAMILY! Don't let this "new guy" stuff bother you. Once you prove to these guys that your rod is as big as their rod, they'll all love you like a brother. Or not...


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, got caught on a very bad day, no excuse, and apologies to ALL. Welcome to the family F4gullls, snagged a few of them my self.

Surffish, U right.

Figure flea may just ground me for a few here, so..... as it ever was.

And, we AIn't disfunctional, just opinionated!  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

ok!

has everyone had their say?

If so, please put your spoons away for while....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Thread's done. Back to the fishing.


----------

